# Creatine and m1T stack?



## dr3w (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey folks, I'm a newbie and this is my first post so I'll avoid saying anything too outlandishly stupid.
Background: I have been devoted to training for the past four months now. I am 22 years of age, 5'7, 175. Ten days ago I began a creatine (celltech) cycle.

My question is threefold:

Is there any danger in stacking methyl-1-test with creatine (10mg with 10gram doses, respectively)?

Would anyone recommend incorporating m1t in one's PCT for a creatine cycle?

Lastly, what is a good estrogen blocker to take following the usage of 
methyl-1-test?

Thanks a lot! I look forward to posting again.


----------



## simbh (Jan 11, 2005)

There is no danger into stacking creatine with a ph/ps but some people like to keep it for pct since it gives them an extra pump ...

Est blocker : nolvadex if you use m1t.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 11, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> Would anyone recommend incorporating m1t in one's PCT for a creatine cycle?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> Would anyone recommend incorporating m1t in one's PCT for a creatine cycle?


this is just plain scary.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I'm a newbie and this is my first post so I'll avoid saying anything too outlandishly stupid.
> Background: I have been devoted to training for the past four months now. I am 22 years of age, 5'7, 175. Ten days ago I began a creatine (celltech) cycle.
> 
> My question is threefold:
> ...


 You might want to read up on M1T. It is an anabolic steroid.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2005)

give your natural potential more than "four months of devoted training" , dont look for quick fixes and for god's sake, READ up on steroids!!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 11, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I'm a newbie and this is my first post so I'll avoid saying anything too outlandishly stupid.
> Background: I have been devoted to training for the past four months now. I am 22 years of age, 5'7, 175. Ten days ago I began a creatine (celltech) cycle.
> 
> My question is threefold:
> ...


OK ... by the numbers.....

1.  No "danger" in combining M1T with Creatine (but I hope to God you have a clue about what M1T is and does)

2.  No.  There is no way in hell you would incorperate M1T in a *POST CYCLE* (unless you are next on the list as a liver recipient)

3.  Nolva seems to be the preferred PCT supplement of the choice of many.  Read this first to educate yourself.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

I won't stack M1T and creatine because the pumps can be intense for me. Creatine during PCT is a great idea, IMO.


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> Is there any danger in stacking methyl-1-test with creatine (10mg with 10gram doses, respectively)?



no offense but the fact that you asked such a basic question means that you do not have the knowledge base to use a powerfull supplement such as M1T.  do more research before you go fucking with your hormones and endocrine system..


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 11, 2005)

Also, four months into your training, your tendons probably aren't ready for cell tech gains just yet, let alone cell tech and M1T gains at once.  Take it easy and give your body some time to adjust to the idea of gaining mass and strength.  You start pushing M1T after only a few months, and start gaining strength at an alarming rate, and you might be a torn ligament waiting to happen.


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 11, 2005)

Use 4derm throughout your M1t Cycle. 

Use Nolvadex for your PCT. 

Use liver care, I'd recomend using liver care for about a week before you start M1t. Then while you are on M1T do not use Liver Care. Use liver care again once you are done with your M1T cycle.

Creatine, Glutamine, Vitamines, Protein all that is good stuff!! Do more research before you start M1T though.

Go to http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36004 and get more knowledge. 

Need to buy Nolva? http://www.ibenutrition.com/aqs.htm. It is the USP Tomoxifen Citrate. You can refer to http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36004 for the dosage suggestions.

Need to buy 4derm? http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=817. Get 2 bottles of it.

Thats what I did after I have been refered by someone on here.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 11, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> Would anyone recommend incorporating m1t in one's PCT for a creatine cycle?


  seriously?


----------

